# Sad Story of Christian Choate



## MA-Caver (Jun 29, 2011)

Although this happened a few years ago it's story is still relevant as there are possibly more victims like Christian out there somewhere. 


> Riley Choate and Kimberly Kubina have been charged with murder, battery,  neglect of a dependent, confinement, obstruction of justice, moving a  body from a death scene and failure to notify authorities of a dead  body. They have both pleaded not guilty.
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/06/26/christian-choate-boy-who-_n_884731.html
> 
> http://www.nwitimes.com/news/local/lake/gary/article_b1fdc580-8a7d-50f4-b9a7-0503202d0f9f.html


How they have the audacity to plead "not guilty" is beyond me.


----------



## yorkshirelad (Jul 9, 2011)

Very sad.....really very sad!


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jul 9, 2011)

Not a huge fan of the death penalty, but I think for this pair, I&#8217;d make an exception


----------



## Kacey (Jul 9, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> Although this happened a few years ago it's story is still relevant as there are possibly more victims like Christian out there somewhere.
> 
> How they have the audacity to plead "not guilty" is beyond me.



Because if they plead guilty, their sick minds would have to admit what they did went beyond "discipline".  :dalek:


----------

